# speedfan won't detect speed of case fan



## Uptime73 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello all.  I just installed an Antec case fan and when I brought up speedfan, it doesn't detect the speed of the case fan, although BIOS doesn't either.  If BIOS doesn't detect speed of case fan, will speedfan still be able to detect it?  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 7, 2008)

Case fans will not be monitored by any software if it isnt plugged into the motherboard!


----------



## Uptime73 (Aug 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Case fans will not be monitored by any software if it isnt plugged into the motherboard!



It is plugged into the motherboard


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 7, 2008)

it might then no guarantees tho. Open it up and look at some of the AUX fans, it may be there!


----------



## boogah (Aug 7, 2008)

well if the bio's can't see it speedfan can't see it.


----------



## ktr (Aug 7, 2008)

Speedfan looks at bios for the sensor addresses. So if the bios doesn't show the rpm, so wont speedfan.


----------



## Uptime73 (Aug 7, 2008)

ktr said:


> Speedfan looks at bios for the sensor addresses. So if the bios doesn't show the rpm, so wont speedfan.



I think BIOS show speed of cpu fan only


----------



## ktr (Aug 7, 2008)

Uptime73 said:


> I think BIOS show speed of cpu fan only



That means your board only has one fan sensor.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 8, 2008)

mh my board has a lot of fan speed sensors, and the fans are plugged into the mobo, but i cant monitor nor see fan speeds... why?
p.s. sorry i am stealing your thread, i have the same problem as you


----------



## amajmon (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you read your mbo manual you will find right cooling fan connector. If you don't put in right connector  bios or speedfan can't read it.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 10, 2008)

i did: no way


----------



## molnart (Aug 10, 2008)

Is your fan connected with 3 cables ? The third (i think yellow) cable is the RPM monitoring, however many fans come only with 2 cables (red and black) and those cant be monitored.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah sure i know that, everything is 3 wired. but it seems i'm stealing this thread. Sorry!


----------



## amajmon (Aug 10, 2008)

Sory seems thath server make double post thats all.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 10, 2008)

done. you already asked that!


----------

